# Schwinn PDG Series 20



## IAbeancounter (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm looking at a used PDG series 20. I'm guessing it is 1992 vintage from the colors. Does anyone have any experiance with this bike.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Pretty low in the lineup. Numbers increased as the bikes got better. I like my Paramount.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

I had one in early 1990s. Loved the frame. The frame was white, though they did offer the 20 series in black (during same time frame). Outfitted with Suntour XC-LTD componants. 

The Paramount frame lined during early 1990s was odd. The 20 series frame was the same Prestige steel frame as the series 90 (XC-Pro Micro Drive). The series 30 received a frame similar to the Schwinn High Sierra, but with Deore LX/DX componants (rapidfire). If I recall correctly. the Deore XT (thumbies) equipped series 70 shared the same frame as the series 30. Interesting how the lower end frame was outfitted with Shimano, while the Prestige frames were outfitted with Suntour. 

The Prestige steel frames are easily recognized by the chainstay being dropped for chain clearance on the drive side only. The lower end frame in the series had the drop on both sides.

I also had a High Sierra from same vintage, with Exage 400LX componants. The High Sierra was my first MTB (a present for graduating 8th grade!). The Series 20 I purchased through the shop I worked at. Other than the crappy shifters, the driveline performance was superior to the XC-LTD componants on the Series 20.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Don't spend a penny more than $50 for it.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

"Don't spend a penny more than $50 for it."

Why is that? If the bike is in nice condition, the frame and fork are a very solid platform to upgrade upon. Again, the Series 20 shares the same frame as the top end Series 90.

Now, the series 30, I wouldn't waste much time on.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nope*



mojo_matic said:


> Again, the Series 20 shares the same frame as the top end Series 90.


You seem to be talking model year 1992.

The 1992 Series 20 shared the same frame as the 1992 Series 50

The Series 70 and Series 90 shared the same frame

The 1992 Series 30 shared the same frame with the previous model year series 70 and 90


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mojo_matic said:


> "Don't spend a penny more than $50 for it."
> 
> Why is that? If the bike is in nice condition, the frame and fork are a very solid platform to upgrade upon. Again, the Series 20 shares the same frame as the top end Series 90.
> 
> Now, the series 30, I wouldn't waste much time on.


The frame is great, don't get me wrong.

As for what kills the value...

Generally speaking, bikes...especially old bikes...have a worse resale value than any car. 
Factor in that this frame was not made by a local custom builder (ie: mass produced overseas) and 1000's of the same model (let alone the frame) were sold, plus the age of the bike, plus entry level parts...

I'm just saying that there is a lot of great used bikes out there. This is to your advantage.

If this is a super clean bike, your size, and you really like it...spend what you want to spend.


----------



## IAbeancounter (Aug 27, 2007)

*So what Paramount is best?*

I'm actually a Schwinn road buke guy who feels like he may be missing out on some off-road fun. I would like to stick with the Schwinn PDG so it sounds like series 90 may be the one to look for.

Any years better than others?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I had bought a '91 Series 90 off CL for the XC Pro parts I wanted to use on another project.  This frame had a bunch of paint chips and PDG bikes dont get alot of love on Ebay so I just parked it in a corner and forgot it. :yawn: Over the winter got bored and built it up with used parts I had on hand. After the 1st ride I was amazed, it handles nice and the sterring is quick but not twichy. :thumbsup: Its a really fun bike to ride and a perfect rider


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Best Bikes....*

1992: Unbadged, I think they just have Paramount on the toptube and downtube. These were made in the Waterford facility
Followed by Series 70 is XT, Series 90 is XC-Pro, same frame.

1993: Again, the "generic looking" Waterford built frames with just Paramount decals.
Then Team, followed by everything else. All the rest of the bikes shared the same frame being designated either R or RS where RS stands for suspension correctred geometry. Higher numbers cane stock with better parts.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I had bought a '91 Series 90 off CL for the XC Pro parts I wanted to use on another project.  This frame had a bunch of paint chips and PDG bikes dont get alot of love on Ebay so I just parked it in a corner and forgot it. :yawn: Over the winter got bored and built it up with used parts I had on hand. After the 1st ride I was amazed, it handles nice and the sterring is quick but not twichy. :thumbsup: Its a really fun bike to ride and a perfect rider


Those frames do really have a nice feel to them. The PDG 90 I sold years ago got a lot of love on ebay. I was surprised. Sold for something like $250 and this was before the VRC craze was in full motion.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My '93 Team
#200 of 500 made. I understand these were hand made in Japan. Silver brazed lugged Prestige frame. I have only seen one other of these.

Condition is not great as it is still nearly a daily rider. I am the original owner and built it out of the box, changing some of the original parts during the initial build.


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

'92 series 90s were lugged/silver brazed like the pictured '93 team. 70 series and lower was tigged, as was the red/white/blue '91 series 90 pictured previously. i own a '92 PDG 90 and is as nice a steel mtb frame as i have ever ridden (incl. ritchey, weigle, chance, rhygin, independent, etc.). shayne, none of the 'series n0' bikes (ie: pdg) were made in waterford...rather japan. there were waterford paramounts made at his time of course, as you've said...without pdg series badging.


----------

